# 2 Year Old Gelding Im Considering



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What are your plans/goals with him?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ Id say ... barrelracing


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I did not want to ASSume anything ;-)


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol yes barrels, I forgot to mention that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

hehe.. I see what you did there lol.. your right though lol hehe I guess I was assuming..


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I am such a sucker for a pretty bay! Also, looking at his pedigree he is a cousin of Drifter  He has Easy Jet in his lines (Drifter is a son of Flaming Jet- Easy Jet's half brother) and Jet Deck! Great barrel lines!


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

He does have nice bloodlines  I just wish they were closer up, he's been my pick since I first saw him and his half brother (same sire) before I started messing with either of them. His breeding though I just remind myself he's a gelding anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I gelded Drifter when I got him because I had no idea about his pedigree. Tracked down his breeder, got his pedigree and discovered he (Drifter) had been a great barrel racer. Who knew? Oh well. He is gelded now, so he won't be making babies and I really don't know if I would have ever done anything with him as a stallion anyways.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was thinking more mare vs gelding. If he was a mare I would want a stronger set of papers just for value reasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

As a coming three year old I find this horse a bit body heavy and under legged. Legs are too fine and the body is very QH. Neck is set low and I think he is not as downhill as this photo indicates. He is tied in at the knee and light boned below it and may even be a little back at the knee. Hocks are small but placed well (low) as are his knees. His shoulder is steep but the point of shoulder is relatively high (for the breed) so he may be ok there.

Yes.. his pedigree way back is very nice.. I know those horses! However, the first 3 generations are what really count. Have his sire or dam been raced or used for anything? Do they have a Speed Index? 

Ultimately, the back breeding may come thru.. but with each generation of horses with no records between those good ancestors and the horse on the ground, the chances of that happening are reduced.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Im going to bump this back up. I'm getting this colt, was offered a price I couldn't really turn down. Hopefully we go pick him up in the next couple of days and I can take better pictures of him. Honestly he does look kinda awkward right now and he's not the prettiest colt, but for what I want I think he'll work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think that there is much that we can tell from that picture. He is standing in a funny position. From what little I can see, he looks like a baby that still needs to grow in to himself. I hope he works out well for you.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hes home, hes gangly looking and he definitely needs to grow into himself but I think he's got plenty of growing left to do. Now he's getting fed better as well so that'll help. This is just a quick picture I took earlier, not the best lighting at all








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

ohhhhh! he is gorgeous! for some reason.. I LOVE that B.. lol.. the brand is cool!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

He looks like he might get some nasty withers. My bay 2 year old mare is gonna have AWFUL withers as well.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah he has some big withers for being an unbroke 2 year old. I think part of it is he's not in the best condition right now, he's thin and I figure I need to worm him, his coat is dull too. He's not in terrible condition but not all shiny and healthy looking like the rest of our horses. I string tested him to mature at 16 hands lol, I hope thats right. Right now he's about 14.3.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

How do you string test? Ive heard about it but dont know how.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Take a string and run it from the hairline to the middle of the knee, then measure it. We've done it on mature horses and its always been pretty much right. However many inches equals the hands.

On another note, I changed his name to Kid and have been working with him daily. Today I actually got on and we walked a few circles with no issues  progress, also his coat isn't looking so dull already getting shinier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby! I also have a youngster and she is always changing before my eyes, it so neat to watch them develop.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you  I do think he will be a pretty horse when he's all filled out. The price was just right and I liked him. Most of our horses we've gotten while young, its funny to see them keep changing and go through different growth stages 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I wanted to update a picture of him, he keeps looking better each day. Here's Kid 2 and a half weeks later









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking good-how is he doing w/the riding?


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Looking good-how is he doing w/the riding?


Thanks, and very good. He's soft in the mouth, stops, backs up. We've been trotting circles and just using the whole arena. Yesterday he broke into a canter while trotting, so afterwards we cantered a few circles each way. He picked up the correct leads and stayed in the circle. He's smooth and learns fast. I've only got around 7 rides on him so I'd say he's doing pretty good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

did you get him from Bedonna?


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

1RedHorse said:


> did you get him from Bedonna?


The person I got him from bought him from Bedonna as a weanling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

Gotcha. I've always thought she had a cool brand


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

That is one of the coolest brands I've seen! 

Looking at the progression in the pictures, he looks like he is really coming together! It sounds like you are doing a great job with him in the riding dept! So fun to see how they grow into themselves, thank for posting!


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

It is a pretty cool brand, she does a good job on them too very clean.

Thank you, I can't wait to see what he looks like next year 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Felt like updating a picture except it's with a saddle on he got distracted and wouldn't stand still after I unsaddled him. He's getting broad, the other day someone told me he's going to be a monster. Now he's all wooly too.










_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He sure has changed,looking better as he matures Think he is going to make a nice horse for you,Congrats


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He is lookin very good 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks  I'm happy with him and glad I took a chance on him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That's what counts-that your horse makes you happy!


----------

